# ROP 2D Runtime?



## jugg2 (Jan 3, 2008)

What kind of runtime can I expect from a 6XAA ROP High? I will probably run Eneloops in it.


----------



## mr.squatch (Jan 3, 2008)

Eneloops ftw on a 6 pack for a 2d rop. I love mine. Mine gets too hot to leave on, but I know if I turn it off to cool down every 10 mins or so it runs a little over an hour on a charge. It's one of my favorite lights 


g


----------



## Brozneo (Jan 3, 2008)

An ROP High on 6 x AA's will last ~ 20-30mins.... An ROP Low on the same set up will last ~ 1 hour


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, thats longer than I thought it would be!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a ROP 2D, I run 6 X AA titaniums in it, currently running the High bulb. I thought that I had about 15-20min runtime on high tops. I dont think i get 30min with high bulb, the output drops rather rappedly. I probably get more than 15 min of high output, but i sure dont get that high output for very long...

Havent tried the low bulb yet. Have to take a hike in the woods and try it out better.

Someone dont happen to have a runtime chart?


----------



## WildChild (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you make your batteries rest for some time after charging before using them again? I just got my kit today!  (2 FM 6AA to 2D adapters, FM MOP dual-purpose reflector and bulbs kit) I have a set of Eneloop and a set of Duracell Pre-Charged (believed to be rebadged Eneloop).


----------



## eebowler (Jan 5, 2008)

WildChild, with the 6AA set up, you don't need to let the cells rest.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 5, 2008)

eebowler said:


> WildChild, with the 6AA set up, you don't need to let the cells rest.



Thanks! I love this light!


----------



## divine (Jan 5, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> I have a ROP 2D, I run 6 X AA titaniums in it, currently running the High bulb. I thought that I had about 15-20min runtime on high tops. I dont think i get 30min with high bulb, the output drops rather rappedly. I probably get more than 15 min of high output, but i sure dont get that high output for very long...
> 
> Havent tried the low bulb yet. Have to take a hike in the woods and try it out better.
> 
> Someone dont happen to have a runtime chart?


You're not using rechargeable batteries in your ROP?


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jan 5, 2008)

i should try my eneloops to check for runtime cause my 2D ROP Low goes yellow in 10 to 15 minutes using energizer 2650 mAh NiMh rechargables...


----------



## WildChild (Jan 5, 2008)

VF1Jskull1 said:


> i should try my eneloops to check for runtime cause my 2D ROP Low goes yellow in 10 to 15 minutes using energizer 2650 mAh NiMh rechargables...



Maybe your batteries are bad or your adapter(s) has a too high resistance. FiveMega adapter?


----------



## WildChild (Jan 5, 2008)

I just tried my ROP HI with 2 3toD adapters (KaiDomain style) and 6AA Duracell 2650 mAh. The light went from bright and white (FM adapter) to dim and yellow! I didn't thought the difference would be that big!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 6, 2008)

divine said:


> You're not using rechargeable batteries in your ROP?



yes, I use Titanium NiMH AA. 
After the second recharge of the batterys one of them leaked! I have heard that they tend to leak. But the reason I bought them was because they could deliver high current faster, so I could run the high bulb better. I personally dont have any experiences with HiMH batts more than a little with theese, so I wouldnt know which brand I would choose to replace theese with.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 6, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> yes, I use Titanium NiMH AA.
> After the second recharge of the batterys one of them leaked! I have heard that they tend to leak. But the reason I bought them was because they could deliver high current faster, so I could run the high bulb better. I personally dont have any experiences with HiMH batts more than a little with theese, so I wouldnt know which brand I would choose to replace theese with.



Eneloop and Duracell Pre-Charged seems to have the same performance in the ROP I made yesterday!

I have a question. What bulb life I can expect from ROP-HI and ROP-LO bulb on 6 AA NiMH?

Thanks


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jan 6, 2008)

For my first ROP, I used a 8AA->2D from the sandwich shoppe. I played with alkalines and lithiums, but the bulbs went  without 2 dummy cells. Then I tried Eneloops, first 6, then 7, then 8 full cells. No poofing, just brilliant solid output from the Low and High bulbs.

I havnt had it long enough to recommend it, but 25% more cells should equal 25% more run time. And 8 eneloops gave more output than 6 of anything else. Throw in a new lens and MOP reflector and you've got FL heaven.


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 6, 2008)

ElectronGuru said:


> I havnt had it long enough to recommend it, but 25% more cells should equal 25% more run time.


 
Definitely not.

You're adding cells in series, which does not change the effective capacity of the cells. You're simply driving the bulb harder - i.e. using up as much energy as you're adding in.

If anything, an 8AA ROP would run shorter than a 6AA setup, because you're driving the bulb harder and therefore the current will be slightly higher (wattage will be significantly higher due to higher voltage).

I'm really surprised that 8 cells didn't turn the ROP bulbs into camera flash-bulbs, though...


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Dont want to steal your thread, but how long runtime would 2 X 18650 batt provide?


----------



## WildChild (Jan 7, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Dont want to steal your thread, but how long runtime would 2 X 18650 batt provide?



My guess is approximately the same as 6AA NiMH (Eneloop). Maybe a little more.


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 7, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Dont want to steal your thread, but how long runtime would 2 X 18650 batt provide?


 
Again, since we're talking about the same bulb, you can directly compare battery capacities.

So, if the 18650s are 2200 mah then it should be very similar to 2200 mah ni-mhs.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jan 8, 2008)

RoyJ said:


> Definitely not.
> 
> I'm really surprised that 8 cells didn't turn the ROP bulbs into camera flash-bulbs, though...



Thanks for the info. The particulars of series engineering don't seem to want to stick!

Yes, I'm VERY surprised that 8 Eneloops don't  8 cells pushing Low ROP, High ROP, no poof. But even 7 of anything else and no more bulb.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 8, 2008)

Whoever it was that had the leaking Titaniums, might I suggest the Elite 1700s from cheapbatterypacks.com? These are probably the best high-current cells out there.

Personally, I love the Sanyo Eneloops. I was previously using Nosram 2700s, which was impressive. However, the Eneloops drive the bulb brighter, whiter and longer, despite being only 2000mAh capacity. And the low self discharge (LSD) is a real breath of fresh air. I can charge it at the start of the week, and still use it weeks later as if it were fresh from the charger. I can now effectvely EDC a ROP for those rare emergencies I may need it. Runtime definately exceeds 20 minutes, I remember standing in a cold field for 25 minutes cursing them for not discharging faster. You see, I wanted to cycle through three full discharge/charge cycles before charging and using more erratically to condition the cells.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jan 8, 2008)

It was me that had the leaking Titaniums!

I just had one more leak on me! D*mn crap! I wont buy Titaniums AA NIMH batts ever again! Since Im not in the US I wont send them back, I will have to cut my losses and get some new ones, I was thinking of selling the ROP but I cant sell things that arnt working properly...

Will look for some Enelops I think.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 8, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> It was me that had the leaking Titaniums!
> 
> I just had one more leak on me! D*mn crap! I wont buy Titaniums AA NIMH batts ever again! Since Im not in the US I wont send them back, I will have to cut my losses and get some new ones, I was thinking of selling the ROP but I cant sell things that arnt working properly...
> 
> Will look for some Enelops I think.



I'm wondering why those low capacity, high current NiMH tends to leak... I went through 3 full charge/discharge cycles with my ROP-HI, charged with the Energizer 15 minutes charger on my Eneloop set and my Duracell set and no leak, no hot batteries, no problem...  I guess you should be safe with Eneloop!


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jan 8, 2008)

I've been thinking bout doing a Rop but think I might just screw up a maglite, could I just get the two pellican bulbs, a metal reflector, two kaidomain 3aa-D carriers and six uniross 2700ma batteries or is that all just wrong and gonna end up melting?

New to all of this so any help would be most appreciated. Also have a 6D light I could use.

Robb


----------



## WildChild (Jan 8, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> I've been thinking bout doing a Rop but think I might just screw up a maglite, could I just get the two pellican bulbs, a metal reflector, two kaidomain 3aa-D carriers and six uniross 2700ma batteries or is that all just wrong and gonna end up melting?
> 
> New to all of this so any help would be most appreciated. Also have a 6D light I could use.
> 
> Robb



Kaidomain 3AA-D adapters have a too high resistance! I have some I use in a LED modded Maglite and I tried them with my ROP-HI and it glows dimly and yellow... For the ROP you need:

Glass lense
Metal reflector
Low resistance battery adapters (with 6AA NiMH), but there are some other battery configurations possible (6D NiMH, 6 sub-c in a 4C light (not sure about this one), etc). 
The bulb. 

Everything plastic will probably melt because of the heat generated by the bulbs. My setup is the following:

Fivemega 6AAto2D adapters (2 for 2 battery packs)
Fivemega MOP dual function aluminium reflector (removable cam)
UCL lens
6AA Eneloop and 6AA Duracell Pre-Charged


----------



## Monkeyboab (Jan 8, 2008)

WildChild said:


> Kaidomain 3AA-D adapters have a too high resistance! I have some I use in a LED modded Maglite and I tried them with my ROP-HI and it glows dimly and yellow... For the ROP you need:
> 
> Glass lense
> Metal reflector
> ...


 
I'll need to get one of the fivemaga carriers any idea where to get them. I've got glass lens's on the way. One last question is the original bulb holder and switch ok or does it melt?

Thanks Robb


----------



## WildChild (Jan 8, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> I'll need to get one of the fivemaga carriers any idea where to get them. I've got glass lens's on the way. One last question is the original bulb holder and switch ok or does it melt?
> 
> Thanks Robb



See this thread for most of the parts (adapters, bulbs, reflector): 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2256234

The stock socket is OK. Most heat is reflected by the reflector outside of the lense. This is why the reflector becomes hot and need to be made of something else than plastic. Aluminium reflector also helps to spread the head into the body. The flashlight will become warm with use. Since heat is reflected through the lens, a plastic lens would also melt. Since most heat is reflected outside, it's not necessary to replace the stock plastic switch because the little heat it will receive won't be enough to melt it (at least... based on my understanding, a melting of the socket shouldn't happen).

[EDIT]
OK! I checked my installation. The solder blob on the bulb melted and flattened. The plastic of the socket melted little bit. I run the 24W bulb and I ran it for 2-3 times for all the 20 minutes battery life.
[/EDIT]


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> I'll need to get one of the fivemaga carriers any idea where to get them. I've got glass lens's on the way. One last question is the original bulb holder and switch ok or does it melt?
> 
> Thanks Robb


 
How confident are you at soldering?

If you want the ultimate performance you could solder a 6AA pack together yourself. Some will tell you it's really bad for the cells, but I've done many packs over the years without any noticeble degradation.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 9, 2008)

Monkeyboab, I tried Uniross cells in a ROP before and they were utterly useless. I ended up replacing all 6 of them within 5 charge/discharge cycles because they kept failing on me.

If you want the lowest resistance, with the highest-performing cells, you want a custom battery pack from LuxLuthor...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176185


----------



## RoyJ (Jan 9, 2008)

MikeSalt said:


> Monkeyboab, I tried Uniross cells in a ROP before and they were utterly useless. I ended up replacing all 6 of them within 5 charge/discharge cycles because they kept failing on me.
> 
> If you want the lowest resistance, with the highest-performing cells, you want a custom battery pack from LuxLuthor...
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176185


 
Those packs are very high quality indeed. However, I was simply suggesting a cheaper and faster alternative.

Another problem for me is I don't want to go through the hassel (int shipping) of quad boring. The way I do it myself - packing tape rewrapping and hit glueing the packs together, I can fit 4 across in a stock mag.


----------

